# لوحة تحكم طلمبات الحريق



## Mr.AR (1 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم يا باش مهندسين 

عايز منكم مساعده 
بالنسبه للوحه التحكم في طلمات الحريق 
عايز مخطط لكيفيه تجميع اللوحه 

الريليهات - الكونتاكتورات - التايمرز - الاوفرلود - ....

واكون شاكر لكم شديد 
تحياتي


----------

